# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Per shume mot PASHKËT; G E Z U A R !

## [A-SHKODRANI]

*Oslo 19/12/79
Une gjithmonë e kam në zemër popullin tem Shqipëtar
Shumë luti Zotin që paqja e tij të vijë në zemrat tona
Në gjithë botën. Lutem shumë për fukarate e mij- dhe
për mua , dhe motrat e mija. Une lutem per juve.

Teresa Bojaxhiu




PASHKA eshte DASHURI!
PASHKA eshte SHPRESE!
PASHKA eshte GEZIM!*

----------


## Bond007

Me shnet e me zemert mir Pashkt per shum mot i pritshi e i lutshi me zemert mir! URIME.

----------


## I krishteni

_Erdhi Jezusi, zuri vend mes tyre dhe u tha: 'Paqja me ju!'_
*(Gjn 20, 19)*

*Jezu Krishti Qengji ynë i Pashkëve, është flijuar për ne. Aleluja!
Le t'iu sjellë paqe në zemrat e në familjet tuaja, në shoqëri, në botë;
Virgjëra Mari, Mbretëresha e paqes, le të ndërmjetësoi për ne.
Ju bekoftë Jezu Krishti me çdo bekim qiellor, nga zemra iu uroj Pashkët.*

----------


## RedDardan

Gezuar per festen dhe nga une qe jam ne mergim te githve vllezerve shqiptar kudo qe jan ne Shqipri, Kosove, Mal te zi, Maqedoni, Cameri, ne gjith boten

Bashkimi ben fuqin

*URIME* :Qirinjte:  :shqiponja e qeshur:

----------


## MaDaBeR

Ju uroj te gjithe besimtareve te Krishtere kudo qe jane Gezuar Per Shume Vjete Pashket.

----------


## AlbaneZ

Gezuar te gjithe besimtareve  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Renea

Ju uroj  Pashket te gjith besimtareve te Krishter !!!

----------


## Marijuana85

Gezuar Pashket te gjithve besimtarve katolik  :buzeqeshje:  
Ju rujt Zoti

----------


## Timi_1

Te gjith besimtarve Shqiptare te besimit katolik Ju Uroj Pashket per jete e mot,gezuar dhe gjitha te mirat Ju deshiroj.....

Zoti Ju Bekoft ! :buzeqeshje: 

Me respekt dhe pershendetje nga Timi

----------


## projekti21_dk

Vëllezërve shqiptarë të besim katolikë iu uroj nga zemra
*GËZUAR PASHKËT DHE PËR SHUMË MOTE!*

Nuk do të ma shihni për të madhe nëse në këtë rast i referohem asaj që ka thënë i madhi ynë, At Gjeregj Fishta ”*Ku është shpirti i Zotit, aty është liria*”. Unë do të shtoja se aty është edhe mirëqenia njerëzore, toleranca, mirëkuptimi e gjithçka e mirë që ka ditur të krijojë *Krijuesi Ynë* për ne.

Nuk besoj që një popull i civilizuar të mohojë këto virtyte kaq të larta të *Krijuesit Tonë*, sepse, me këtë, cilido, do të mohonte vetë *Krijuesin*.

Pa marrë parasysh konfesionin, ani se kanë dallime, secili besimtar nëpërmejt fesë lidhet në besimin te *Zoti* duke raspektuar këto ditë të shënuara për të njëjtin qëllim. Andaj, duke shkëmbyer urimet ndërvëllazërore, të dëshmojmë edhe më tej se kemi pjekuri kombëtare, duke i qëndruar besnikë amanetit të stërgjyshërve tanë që feja mos të jetë përqarëse midis nesh, por, përkundrazi, të zbatojmë në jetë virtytet e saj që ta duam njëri-tjetrin e të përparojmë si komb në të gjitha fushat e jetës.

Edhe një herë: *GËZUAR PASHKËT*!

*Zoti i bekoftë gjithë shqiptarët kudo që gjenden!*
Adem Gashi, Danimarkë

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Te nderuar vellezer !

Jam shqiptar i Kosoves i rritur ne nje familje mesuesish dhe pa snje paragjykim fetar ndaj besimeve  tona.
Dua qe me rastin e Pashkeve,Juve vellerzeve te besimit katolik dhe gjithe atyre qe e festojne kete feste te rilindjes se jetes,t`ua uroj Pashket,shendet,mbaresi e gezime per Ju dhe familjet tuaja !

Per shume mot; G E Z U A R !

Guri,Kosove,
Bjeshket e Namuna

----------


## toni007

*KETU MENDE TU URRONI*: "gezuar krishlindjet gjithe komunitetit katolike te forumit shqiptare"

----------


## zois1

Gezuar pashket ,jo krishlindjet.
Gezuar.

----------


## Bardhi

Gezuar per te gjitha festat tona te kobit shqiptar. GEZUAR.
================
JU NJE HAP - PUNA DY...

----------


## projekti21_dk

> *KETU MENDE TU URRONI*: "gezuar krishlindjet gjithe komunitetit katolike te forumit shqiptare"


Mor, sikur janë Pashkët tash.
Unë mbrëmë e di se komunitetit katolik u kam uruar pashkët!

----------


## skender76

Per shum vjet Pashket, dhe Zoti na ndihmoft te gjitheve

----------


## projekti21_dk

Gëzuar Pashkët 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vëllezërve shqiptarë të besim katolikë iu uroj nga zemra
GËZUAR PASHKËT DHE PËR SHUMË MOTE!

Nuk do të ma shihni për të madhe nëse në këtë rast i referohem asaj që ka thënë i madhi ynë, At Gjeregj Fishta Ku është shpirti i Zotit, aty është liria. Unë do të shtoja se aty është edhe mirëqenia njerëzore, toleranca, mirëkuptimi e gjithçka e mirë që ka ditur të krijojë Krijuesi Ynë për ne.

Nuk besoj që një popull i civilizuar të mohojë këto virtyte kaq të larta të Krijuesit Tonë, sepse, me këtë, cilido, do të mohonte vetë Krijuesin.

Pa marrë parasysh konfesionin, ani se kanë dallime, secili besimtar nëpërmejt fesë lidhet në besimin te Zoti duke raspektuar këto ditë të shënuara për të njëjtin qëllim. Andaj, duke shkëmbyer urimet ndërvëllazërore, të dëshmojmë edhe më tej se kemi pjekuri kombëtare, duke i qëndruar besnikë amanetit të stërgjyshërve tanë që feja mos të jetë përqarëse midis nesh, por, përkundrazi, të zbatojmë në jetë virtytet e saj që ta duam njëri-tjetrin e të përparojmë si komb në të gjitha fushat e jetës.

Edhe një herë: GËZUAR PASHKËT!

Zoti i bekoftë gjithë shqiptarët kudo që gjenden!
Adem Gashi, Danimarkë
__________________
P.S. është edhe një temë sikur kjo, prandaj shkrimin e kopjova!

----------


## toni77_toni

> Gëzuar Pashkët 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Vëllezërve shqiptarë të besim katolikë iu uroj nga zemra
> GËZUAR PASHKËT DHE PËR SHUMË MOTE!
> 
> Nuk do të ma shihni për të madhe nëse në këtë rast i referohem asaj që ka thënë i madhi ynë, At Gjeregj Fishta Ku është shpirti i Zotit, aty është liria. Unë do të shtoja se aty është edhe mirëqenia njerëzore, toleranca, mirëkuptimi e gjithçka e mirë që ka ditur të krijojë Krijuesi Ynë për ne.
> 
> ...


*Faleminderit z. Adem dhe, edhe unë ty të uroj nga zemra gjithë të mirat, suksese  në jeten e perditshme ashtu siç juve u deshiron zemra, per ty dhe te afermi qe i keni.

Është kënaqesi nëse urojmë dhe pergëzojmë njëri tjetrin në raste te festave dhe kermtimeve familjare nder shqiptare, e kjo edhe më kënaqesi është kur këto bëhen pa dallime fetare. 

Pse ndiej kenaqesi te veqantë ne këtë rast?

Unë vi nga Malsia e Gjakoves, vend i tradites, besoj se edhe i vyrtyteve. Tek ne atje, kjo - urimet, pergezimet ndaj njëri tjetrit pa dallime fetare, janë tradita e të parëve tanë të cilët i konsideruan gjithmonë festa te perbashkta, i festuan dhe u gëzuan së bashku, kjo i ka ndihmuar shumë shqiptarët dhe kanë dhënë shembull per mirë tek te tjeret. Besoj se edhe ishte pengesë e madhe per armiqt tanë te cilët investuan shumë për tna ndarë, perqa dhe shkatrruar. 

Secili qe ka vetdije kombetare ashtu duhet të mendoj dhe ta percjellë tek trashigimtarët e vet sepse ka vlerë dhe tek e fundit, këtë duhet ta kuptoj secili se; nëse beson dhe e don Zotin, atë duhet ta shprehesh në dashuri ndaj njeriut. Nuk besoj se njeriu e don Zotin qe nuk e shef, nëse nuk e don vëllaun dhe motren te ni gjaku dhe e shef per dit. Mendoj se nëse nuk e don njeriun - vëlla, nuk e don as Zotin por je duke e mashtruar vetveten. Aq më pak nëse e urrenë të tjetrin, atëher veq njeriu i ka kaluar kufijtë qe e kufizojnë me Zotin.

Ty edhe niher të falemnderoj dhe të uroj suksese, dhe, veq sa e forcoj vullnetin tënëdë dhe jemi bashk, të provojmë gjithmon dhe të kultivojmë pikat qe na bashkojnë dhe jo ato qe na ndajnë, nëse veprojmë ashtu, jemi vertetë popull i Zotit dhe me vyrtyte, prespektivë dhe shembull për të mirë.

Më pelqej edhe emri Adem Gashi, kam ni mikë qe e njof qe nga ditet e veshtira qe ishin per Kosoven, qe nga vitet e 90-ta.  Edhe i perngjanë shumë sipas shkrimit qe keni në këtë postim, sidoqoftë, qofsh i nderuar.

respekte dhe pershendetje të perzemerta
toni77*

----------


## saura

Gezuar pashket .

----------


## AjSi

> *KETU MENDE TU URRONI*: "gezuar krishlindjet gjithe komunitetit katolike te forumit shqiptare"


KRISHTLINDJET???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 GEZUAR PASHKET TE GJITHE BESIMTAREVE KATOLIKE 
edhe na sillni ndonje veze ktej nga forumi lol

----------

